# Branch kills woman



## Nathan Wreyford (Jul 12, 2004)

Not that this is on topic, but here it is anyway since few of the others are arborist related, why not?

http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/Midwest/07/12/tree.branch.death.ap/index.html


----------



## Reed (Jul 12, 2004)

Police don't know how high it fell???

Hmmm.


----------

